# Anyone down south seeing any yet?



## Dubdee (Jul 22, 2015)

I've heard a few have been spotted rolling off Boca Chica and I've seen a photo of one that's been caught off the rocks there last weekend.

Anyone seeing any moving up yet? Water temps are getting around 75.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I was on SPI Monday and the water was still pretty chilly....didn't feel like 75, but my toes aren't 100% accurate.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

You can pick up water temps etc. on our Texas Weather Page - http://projecttarpon.com/texas.html

Mansfield is over 75 and SPI is getting real close as of last check. Little guys should be around. No problem.


----------



## Dubdee (Jul 22, 2015)

Scott said:


> You can pick up water temps etc. on our Texas Weather Page - http://projecttarpon.com/texas.html
> 
> Mansfield is over 75 and SPI is getting real close as of last check. Little guys should be around. No problem.


Thanks Scott. I'll save that link. I knew BHP was getting teetering around 75 during the heat of the day. Time for me to get out there! I'm on a mission!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Dubdee said:


> Thanks Scott. I'll save that link. I knew BHP was getting teetering around 75 during the heat of the day. Time for me to get out there! I'm on a mission!


Keep us posted. Won't be long now. That's a good spot to get them early.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Pups are here. Waiting for the big guys to start rolling. Jacks are in full force.


----------



## cabrego (Apr 24, 2015)

Hooked up on a big one this weekend off SPI, only saw glimpse of it but I am guessing it was around 5ft or so. Line got wraped around my kayak rudder and broke off pretty fast. I'm hooked now..


----------

